# Do you eat expired food?



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wondering whether anyone eats expired food. Knowing that it's expired.

Personally, I reckon it's gross. But just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## science (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck no. I don't eat food if it expires tomorrow. Sometimes even longer than that.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends what it is, a lot of food can go pretty far after the expiration date with out taking any side affect to the food (like it was just normal) especially in the case that the product has not been opened and was stored properly. Even if it is open if it is stored properly it is fine after the expiration date.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

GRR i'm having trouble working this poll..

OK got it.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on what it is.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 15, 2008)

Purposely eating expired food, no.   But I'm sure I ate food that was "technically expired" but still good.

EDIT: added my vote


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 15, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Depends on what it is.


You stole my EXACT answer! BASTARD.


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2008)

I won't eat anything that is expire. It's disgusting


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 15, 2008)

eeeww. hilarious pole.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Should this not be moved to the poll section and not general off-topic chat?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah that was an accident.

Is it possible to have it moved?


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Fuck no. I don't eat food if it expires tomorrow. Sometimes even longer than that.



QFT!

I'm very picky about expiration dates.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 16, 2008)

Most foods with shorter expiration dates (milk, bread, cereal, etc.) are usually good beyond their exp. dates for 7-10 days. It's just the manufacturer can't guarantee freshness beyond a certain date. YOUR mileage will vary.

Other things like condiments (Mustard, catsup, mayo, etc.) have a relatively long exp. date.  You want to toss it when it says its expired......probably even when it's just close to the exp. date.

But a general rule of thumb IS to toss it when it's expired.  I think most people can judge for themselves when something isn't fit to eat anymore and will toss it instead of eating it. Some things are fine past their exp. date, it's a judgment call.

I float the exp. date, but not to any kind of extreme.

.....and I very rarely ever get so much as a cold.  And when I do, I blow through them within a day or two.  No kidding.


----------



## Prophet (Nov 16, 2008)

Have I eat food past the "sell by..." date? Yes.

Have I eat food past the "expiration" date? Um no. I'm rather fond of not puking.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

Anything dairy should obviously be avoided after expiration date, along with meat.

For the europeans:

If it has a use-by date then use it before then - using it afterwards can be extremely unhealthy.

If it has a best-before date then it will be fine for a few days after, but the flavour and or texture maybe impaired.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

I finally null'd my vote because to me it depends on the product and if it was stored properly. Even if the food is not past the expiration date but taste or smells funky it is going to the trash.

A sell by date.
A Use by date.
An expiration date.
A best before date :-/ 

Can the food industry not agree on one format?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Have I eat food past the "sell by..." date? Yes.
> 
> Have I eat food past the "expiration" date? Um no. I'm rather fond of not puking.



oO'' wha'ts a "sell by" date.. I've heard of a "Use by"


----------



## JPH (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope, throw that shit away if it is past expiration.

I'm not taking a chance at getting food poisoning yo.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sell by date, means the store has to either toss it or in some cases drop the price down a lot. (Tossing it is most common depending what it is.)


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny this topic should come up because i've just eat a Mr Kiplings Angel Slice that was six days past its best by date.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing to worry about there - mr kiplings secret jizz sauce keeps 'em fresh forever!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Funny this topic should come up because i've just eat a Mr Kiplings Angel Slice that was six days past its best by date.



Yes, I made this topic.. because I was watching you do that...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> Anything dairy should obviously be avoided after expiration date, along with meat.
> 
> For the europeans:
> 
> ...



exactly


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 16, 2008)

It really depends, let's take Soy Sauce for instance, it lasts for like a year longer than the expired date but it still tastes basically the same and won't give you stomach problems.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Votkrath said:
			
		

> It really depends, let's take Soy Sauce for instance, it lasts for like a year longer than the expired date but it still tastes basically the same and won't give you stomach problems.



Dude.. that is so disgusting. YOU KEEP FREAKING SOY SAUCE FOR ANOTHER YEAR AFTER THE EXPIRY?!

EURGH!

Should I add another answer to the poll: Depends what it is.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2008)

If it is milk that expired exactly previous day and only if it is morning in case it is too early and shops maybe be closed. Only then!


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> If it is milk that expired exactly previous day and only if it is morning in case it is too early and shops maybe be closed. Only then!



As long as milk doesnt smell off then I'll drink it.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Votkrath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little to late since I already null'd and a few people already voted


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

==" meh.. give some people another option then..


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 16, 2008)

Did it today.
It was a Brioche.
A real nice one.
It expired yesterday (I bought it daybefore yesterday, because it was almost expired, it was 35% off).

But I coulnd't eat it all up alone in 1 day.
And I forgot to eat it yesterday, so I ate the half of the Brioche today.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is like 8-10 hours after its expiration. NO! later...


----------



## Seven (Nov 16, 2008)

Er. No.

I throw off milk and dairy products three days before expiration, and I usually don't regret it either. Everything else is well... I'd rather not risk indigestion or worse.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 16, 2008)

I almost never care about the expiration dates. Especially if its in a can. A few days ago I had 3 years past expiration date Wolfgang Puck soup. Tasted fine. I feel fine. Obviously if it smells weird I won't eat it.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

DUDE THAT IS GROSS.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> DUDE THAT IS GROSS.


Its in a can, sealed from air and bacteria etc. Expiration dates are just to get people to chuck "old" but perfectly fine food and buy more. IMO if that bread ain't green its eatable, if that milk isn't lumpy, its still fine.

(plus that that don't kill me can only make me stronger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

Aha.. you won't be saying that if you've got a major stomach ache..

but then... you dont.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I almost never care about the expiration dates. Especially if its in a can. A few days ago I had 3 years past expiration date Wolfgang Puck soup. Tasted fine. I feel fine. Obviously if it smells weird I won't eat it.You are kidding, right?
> 
> Months ago I heared on TV an old woman had died because she had eaten an 1-years easter egg!!!
> 
> ...


Obviously she thaught the same!


I know you cannot compare the two types of food but 3 years later is just crazy. You are just so lucky.


----------



## Maybe (Nov 16, 2008)

Eww no I refuse to even drink milk if it is 1 day BEFORE the expiration date. Just the way I am


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

50 year old can of chicken still fresh and ok to eat.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england...ter/4693520.stm


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends , for me generally it's

Use by date = No
Best before date = yes


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 16, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Votkrath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, never said that, but I do have tried it!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 16, 2008)

Lots of things are perfectly fine after expiration date for me, like chips. Milk usually varies.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

If the food is still edible, then yeah, I'd eat it. Like chips that weren't opened until the day before their expiration date or anything else. Why shouldn't I eat the food?

If something goes bad before its expiration date we dont wait for the Exp. date to throw it away, so why not eat something thats still good even if that package says its not.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 16, 2008)

If it's canned yes, if it isn't then I don't


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 16, 2008)

Some of you guys are really picky, you really won't get stomach problems from something that has gone a week after its expiration date.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 16, 2008)

50 year old chicken huh. Maybe I'll save a fifty year old bag of chips and see what it looks like.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe said:
			
		

> Eww no I refuse to even drink milk if it is 1 day BEFORE the expiration date. Just the way I am


 So you buy milk every day, I guess... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In my country milk lasts 4 days. So if you substract 1 day of its transportation from the milk factory to the shops and 1 day if you drink it early in the morning -it will be at the shops this day but some time later-, you have 2 days left. You substract 1 more because you don't want see the day after tomorrow as an expiration date and you are left with 1 only day...


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 16, 2008)

http://theshermanfoundation.blogspot.com/2...-mcdonalds.html


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2008)

Old medicine. Aside from antibiotics (of which my supply is not non existent) them bring it on.

Milk/dairy. If it smells/tastes funny then no unless I am really lazy and boil it first. Otherwise game on. Re cheese I will tend to cut the furry sections off or be gross and eat them if they look tasty.
Eggs fry the best for me if they are about a day out.

"Bakery" goods. Is it growing something? can I excise it if so?

Pasta: I will select the good stuff and be rather generous with what I throw away. proto-acid trips are not for me (see ergot for those not aware).

Meat. I usually like things to still have pulse but I am not adverse to searing something if needs be.

Fruit. I tend not to let it get that far (smoothie maker), "my can I excise the bad section?" rule returns.

Canned food. I have yet to find something like the 50 year old chicken in my cupboard but you can be sure I would indulge if so.

Why, because I am too lazy to go shopping sometimes and there seems to be about as much science behind such dates as some of the more fun aspects of religion.
The only times I suffer is when I eat something I should not (tomatoes being the killer for me shortly followed by the likes of burger king, subway and the like) or a dodgy restaurant.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 16, 2008)

Of course I eat expired food.  The date on the package is just a suggestion.  The food doesn't actually go bad on that date.  I've eaten chips and cookies that were like a month past the expiration date.  I've even drank a can of soda that was still as carbonated as the day it was canned, a few years after it was purchased.

There's nothing wrong with eating expired food.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> Maybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here milk lasts at least about 2 weeks I think. I could check but I do not wish to. But in my house hold a gallon of milk lasts 2-3 days so yea...


----------



## kjean (Nov 16, 2008)

It depends on type of food.


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

Coke and other soft drink ok if it out date a bit.


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont eat expired food. It tastes and smells bad.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

I ate expired food and yes, it was a week after it was expired.
I had to vomit.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 16, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's OK then. If I was you, the same I will have been doing. (_if I wrote it correctly_)


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

2week lasting milk?  that must be some mad genetically modified stuff.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL... maybe its an American thing.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Of course I eat expired food.  The date on the package is just a suggestion.  The food doesn't actually go bad on that date.  I've eaten chips and cookies that were like a month past the expiration date.  I've even drank a can of soda that was still as carbonated as the day it was canned, a few years after it was purchased.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with eating expired food.


Except when you eat expired food that is Made In China.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

True... VERY true BankaiKirby xD


----------



## GreenJ (Nov 16, 2008)

it depends  what it is lol


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 16, 2008)

as I said in the other thread, sometimes, especially fruit that seems to have an almost random expiry date,  fruit like pineapple is usually good for atleast a week after its expiration date (I am talking whole pineapple, not tinned shit)


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 16, 2008)

If it's within about week and it still looks fine then yeah, hasn't killed me yet. Only exception is milk and eggs, the thought of milk past it's date just makes me feel ill. That and I have a rubbish sense of smell so I don't trust myself to notice if it's gone off anyway.

Ultramagnus: since when did fruit come with an expiry date?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

I would never eat expired food....


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 16, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> If it's within about week and it still looks fine then yeah, hasn't killed me yet. Only exception is milk and eggs, the thought of milk past it's date just makes me feel ill. That and I have a rubbish sense of smell so I don't trust myself to notice if it's gone off anyway.
> 
> Ultramagnus: since when did fruit come with an expiry date?



well, if you buy it in carton's then they usually have one printed on that.  and M&S have a habbit of putting stickers or hangtags on their larger fruit....


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 16, 2008)

Sometimes I eat expired food by accident.  But other than that, it depends on what it is.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

H*CK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I buy loads of food, prepare it, let it sit for weeks, and eat it


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've eaten Spaghetti-O's that were 1 1/2 years past it's due date and lived to tell about it and no food poisoning neither.  I'll eat cereals that are up to 4 months past its expiration date but nothing else.  I wouldn't eat that moldy bread though, but I know someone who ate a couple of slices of moldy bread as a bet, and he got queasy afterwards.


----------



## Radio (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, so many people chuck their milk out early I'm kinda surprised.  Milk can be a tricky one though.  I've had the odd carton that starts to smell before the best before date and some that seem ok for several days afterwards.  It won't kill you though, just taste funny.  You can actually make gone off milk into a kinda soft cheese believe it or not.  

The dates for fruit are unreliable so I don't look at those any more and just manually inspect the fruit before eating.  
Other stuff depends on what it is.  If it's a use by date eg: not a good idea to eat after that date for the sake of your health then I trash it.  
If it's a best before date eg: safe to eat but may not be at it's best like bread might be a bit dryer but fine for toast etc...  then I normally check it over first and then decide.  
If it has anything growing on it it's history.  I don't know how people can just cut mold off of cheese and eat the good bits.  It might be fine technically but I couldn't enjoy it.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 18, 2008)

for me will be depending on the type of food.. which is expired

dairy products like milk, i will always give it a SIP before i drink a whole cup
junk food... well can't be bothered~! as long it taste okay to me
can food... as long it still vacumn sealed... i will go for it.. otherwise... will try a little


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 18, 2008)

No


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Nov 18, 2008)

Wouldn't eat foooooosty food for any less than a tenner


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 18, 2008)

No. I am very picky on what I eat. My sense of taste must be hyper sensitive, because I can taste things even being a little off. That goes for stuff that still has a proper exp. date. You would be surprised how much stuff sits on the shelves that isn't still good, as the expiration labels say.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

i just got a perfectly fine meal for free because it was expired.

sometimes this pays off.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 21, 2008)

sometimes we dont have much food and there isnt a choice =o=;


----------



## Sstew (Nov 21, 2008)

Eww never. Im weird about that type of stuff, I usually dont drink milk that is 1-2 days before expiration date.


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 21, 2008)

I drank a Mountain Dew Halo 3 drink that was 7 about 5-7 months past expired date.
Depends on what it is and how long gone.
The more salt it has the longer ot will last


----------



## amptor (Nov 21, 2008)

expired milk sometimes, it has a weird taste though


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Nov 21, 2008)

I only end up eating food which expires on the day, the worst i've eat is a packet of crisps (potato chips) that's been open for a day. DAIM THAT WAS NASTY, it was too soft.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 22, 2008)

It depends what foods.

Sometimes it says best before. If it says that, if it's a couple days old, doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 22, 2008)

I think milk and yogurts don't really go bad, but some have bacteria culture.


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 22, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm expired milk  =P


----------



## Jasonage (Nov 22, 2008)

If it has nothing visably(sp?) wrong with it, I will usually eat it. Not past about 4 days though.


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 23, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Fuck no. I don't eat food if it expires tomorrow. Sometimes even longer than that.


I completely agree.


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 24, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, everyone's different, if you don't like eating food that expires on the 5th of December, even though it's 5 days away. I don't see what the big deal is, but could you explain your point of view on the matter? I'd really like to hear.

I don't really think people should take some smudgy date print on a bag of chips by the grain of salt, I doubt it ever klled anyone. Maybe with a few exceptions...


----------



## Lametta (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd never eat expired food unless Im cast away on a desert island and Im starving!
I'm very picky about food quality, eating expired food it's not healty.


----------



## Lametta (Nov 24, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Here milk lasts at least about 2 weeks I think. I could check but I do not wish to. But in my house hold a gallon of milk lasts 2-3 days so yea...


Here in Italy we have 2 kinds of milk you can buy. There is fresh milk that last 4-5 days (from the day you buy it at supermarket) and the long lasting milk that you buy outside the fridge and if you keep it closed and sealed can last a month or a month and half (when you decide to open it it last 3-4 days max in your home fridge)


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 25, 2008)

Only when theres nothing else to challenge death with for that day.


----------



## thrillkill667 (Nov 25, 2008)

hell no your asking for trouble.....


----------



## Jdbye (Nov 25, 2008)

Sometimes, depends on what kind of food it is.
If it smells fine and looks fine, I'll probably eat it.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm eating some Ice that is over the expiration date right now. >:3


----------

